# Aviva Nano Meter E-1 error message. I need advice.



## Tezzz (Jan 23, 2010)

My Accu-Chek Aviva Nano meter is playing up.

When I put blood on the strip it displays *E-1*.

The manual says that my BG is too low. 

So I had some Lucozade to bring my BG up and I've been trying to test every 30 minutes to see if I am really hypo. 

I think the meter is playing silly games with me.

I don't have another tub of strips to test and the pharmacy I use is out of stock so can't lend me any. (I usually hand the repeat script in and they order them in especially for me.) I don't have any control solution either.

I tried phoning the Roche care line and don't get an answer.

I know I should have control solution and I thought I did but it was for my old meter. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Steff (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Tez when i get an error 1 on mine is means the strip is dodgy but im with a diffirent company, can you not just keep trying roche helpline. Hope so i would hate it if the meter was playing silly beggers and read your BG wrong and you where not actually low.


----------



## Tezzz (Jan 23, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> Hi Tez when i get an error 1 on mine is means the strip is dodgy but im with a diffirent company, can you not just keep trying roche helpline. Hope so i would hate it if the meter was playing silly beggers and read your BG wrong and you where not actually low.



Thanks Steff. I've tried lots of strips and still get the error.

I still feel crappy hence the first test.


----------



## Steff (Jan 23, 2010)

brightontez said:


> Thanks Steff. I've tried lots of strips and still get the error.
> 
> I still feel crappy hence the first test.



But you are getting symptoms yeah? you said in pub you where very hot


----------



## Northerner (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Tez, sorry to hear the technology is letting you down. Have you managed to get through to Roche yet? I've had this a couple of times and put it down to faulty strips - looks like you might have hit on a bad batch. It might be worth taking the batteries out for a bit then putting them back in. If there's a bug in the software that might reset it. I very much doubt that you are really too low to record - I've had a 1.7 on mine and I was barely functioning.

I'm presuming it's your only meter? Might be worth getting a freebie from somewhere as a standby - you usually get 10 strips with them. Not much help at the moment, I know, sorry.


----------

